
What is REST, and why do you need it? - crufo
https://andela.com/blog/developer-spotlight-eugene-mutai/?utm_source=RETR&utm_medium=ycomb&utm_content=eugenepost
======
yashk0441
why are you asking here?

~~~
crufo
I'm not asking a question...that is the name of the article/talk...

